
Intent to Deprecate and Remove: HTTP/0.9 Support - rocky1138
https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/blink-dev/OdKnpLlvVUo
======
brudgers
A high level description of HTTP 0.9: [https://hpbn.co/brief-history-of-
http/](https://hpbn.co/brief-history-of-http/)

